# Fiberglass rods



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Who makes a good one these days? I haven't owned one in probably 30 years but I remember them being really awesome for trout. Am I stuck trying to find a vintage rod or is there somewhere I can just go out and buy one? I know Eagle Claw still makes the Featherlight but are there any other options out there? Looking for something UL to L and ~7' give or take half a foot.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a couple vintage ones I use for Panfish. I love that parabolic Bend! It reminds me of being a kid. I think I have a couple more stashed in the garage. I'll look tomorrow and see if they fit your parameters. It would be great if someone could get some use out of them.


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

I looked into this a while back. I still have my st. Croix pro glass rod but someday it will need to be replaced. St. Croix makes a high end blend that is the closest to the old fiberglass rods I could find but when I looked they were $350 otherwise ebay I've seen one that matches in 5 years


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks like Bass Pro makes their Micro Lite line in fiberglass, for a whole $20. Hmmm, maybe I'll get one of those as I have some Cabela's gift cards burning a hole. Apparently the 7'6" model is whippy enough to cast down to 1/64oz, hmmm.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

tincanary said:


> Who makes a good one these days? I haven't owned one in probably 30 years but I remember them being really awesome for trout. Am I stuck trying to find a vintage rod or is there somewhere I can just go out and buy one? I know Eagle Claw still makes the Featherlight but are there any other options out there? Looking for something UL to L and ~7' give or take half a foot.


I have a custom tied old yellow Fenwick from the 80's that is 7' UL, IIRC it's still in pretty good condition.

If you are genuinely interested I'll dig it out and take some pics, I haven't used it in a couple decades.

I still have a couple Fenwick 108-8's tied up for steelhead also.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

tincanary said:


> Looking for something UL to L and ~7' give or take half a foot.


I have several vintage glass rods from Sabre when they were still California Tackle Co before Penn bought them out. I would be willing to pass one or two along if you're interested. I have both the honey and chocolate glass spinning rods from their heyday. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Can't find them. Wife might've thrown them out.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I don’t think they even make the featherlight in an ultralight longer than 6’6”. I’ve got a 7’6” ML that is more like a whippy medium power. The only fish that ever gave me a decent fight on it was an 8 pound channel cat that hit while crappie fishing.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

-Axiom- said:


> I have a custom tied old yellow Fenwick from the 80's that is 7' UL, IIRC it's still in pretty good condition.
> 
> If you are genuinely interested I'll dig it out and take some pics, I haven't used it in a couple decades.
> 
> I still have a couple Fenwick 108-8's tied up for steelhead also.


Them old Fenwicks rocked. I still use a 9' for steelhead from time to time.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

tincanary said:


> Looks like Bass Pro makes their Micro Lite line in fiberglass, for a whole $20. Hmmm, maybe I'll get one of those as I have some Cabela's gift cards burning a hole. Apparently the 7'6" model is whippy enough to cast down to 1/64oz, hmmm.


for small creeks that’s all I use. Microlites can toss the tiniest spinners. I love mine however I believe it’s about 4’6”-5’


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Jann's Netcraft sells blanks. A friend is trying a couple spoonplugging rods for me now. The blanks are only around 20 bucks. Not sure on all the sizes and actions, but check it out. Google fiberglass rods and you will find a couple other sources.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep, Jann's Netcraft is the place to go.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

tincanary said:


> Who makes a good one these days? I haven't owned one in probably 30 years but I remember them being really awesome for trout. Am I stuck trying to find a vintage rod or is there somewhere I can just go out and buy one? I know Eagle Claw still makes the Featherlight but are there any other options out there? Looking for something UL to L and ~7' give or take half a foot.


https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/fiberglass-rod-blanks/

Don't see exactly what you are after, but if you are on bigger waters, then this might work:










Or cut a foot off the butt and either tie it up your self or had a rod builder do it for you. I still have a couple old glass spinning rods. Love them.


They also have a 5' UL one piece for those tiny waters.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

TK81 said:


> https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/fiberglass-rod-blanks/
> 
> Don't see exactly what you are after, but if you are on bigger waters, then this might work:
> 
> ...


I've thought about building my own rods for some time now, maybe this can be my motivation.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

tincanary said:


> Looks like Bass Pro makes their Micro Lite line in fiberglass, for a whole $20. Hmmm, maybe I'll get one of those as I have some Cabela's gift cards burning a hole. Apparently the 7'6" model is whippy enough to cast down to 1/64oz, hmmm.


Great rods for the money. I have two that I use for bluegills, and you can toss a 2" Thill slip bobber and whatever you want below it almost out of sight. One negative is that they don't come with a hook holder. You'll have to tie one on yourself.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Lund Explorer said:


> Great rods for the money. I have two that I use for bluegills, and you can toss a 2" Thill slip bobber and whatever you want below it almost out of sight. One negative is that they don't come with a hook holder. You'll have to tie one on yourself.


No worries, I'm one of those heathens that uses a guide instead lol


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

tincanary said:


> No worries, I'm one of those heathens that uses a guide instead lol


Ewwwwww. I suppose you hook other baits right on those Abu's too.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

If it doesn’t have a hook keeper, I use the guide feet and try to avoid the actual guide ring.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Lund Explorer said:


> Ewwwwww. I suppose you hook other baits right on those Abu's too.


Oh hell no. I've worked on a lot of reels that had a cockeyed line guide, probably from exactly that. Or if you're Shoeman, you pinch your finger in there and bend it lol. I hook through the base of the guide, not the eyelet itself.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Do you want this rod? The reel is missing the handle.


----------



## d7645 (May 24, 2014)

Best fiberglass rod I ever had and still use from time to time is a Cortland Pro Crest from around early 70s I believe. It’s a fly rod however, 7’6” and in great shape. Works with a 5 or 6 line well.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I think I found the rod, a Lamiglas FC76UL. Only issue is it's only a 1 piece. I drive a small car so I need a 2 piece. I might get on the horn with Lamiglas and see if they offer a 2 piece blank and have somebody make me one. I really love Kokanee rods for trout fishing, they tend to behave better than your typical ultralight rod. https://www.lamiglas.com/products/fc-76-ul?variant=58876084491


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

tincanary said:


> Looks like Bass Pro makes their Micro Lite line in fiberglass, for a whole $20. Hmmm, maybe I'll get one of those as I have some Cabela's gift cards burning a hole. Apparently the 7'6" model is whippy enough to cast down to 1/64oz, hmmm.


These are fun rods to fish and you can’t beat the price. Lighter than eagleclaws


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

TK81 said:


> Jann's Netcraft sells blanks. A friend is trying a couple spoonplugging rods for me now. The blanks are only around 20 bucks. Not sure on all the sizes and actions, but check it out. Google fiberglass rods and you will find a couple other sources.


I have a genuine Buck Perry Spoonplugging Rod I bought through Fishing Facts magazine about 45 years ago. I believe it was a Fenwick blank, but I’m not sure. It’s a good rod, but I prefer a longer rod in the canoe.
PM me if you want the real deal


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

fisheater said:


> I have a genuine Buck Perry Spoonplugging Rod I bought through Fishing Facts magazine about 45 years ago. I believe it was a Fenwick blank, but I’m not sure. It’s a good rod, but I prefer a longer rod in the canoe.
> PM me if you want the real deal


My friend has three of the Buck rods. I used them and they work great. Funny you should bring this post back up now, as that same guy is building me two rods with Jann's blanks and the handle and guides from Mudhole. He just texted me Thursday telling me they would be ready next week. I'll shoot you a PM, because I am interested.


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

tincanary said:


> No worries, I'm one of those heathens that uses a guide instead lol


Blasphemy!! My brother is one those heathens!


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

Worse yet, is jamming the hooks into the cork handles .


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

James A.Freda said:


> Blasphemy!! My brother is one those heathens!


To be fair, I only use the foot of the guide, not the eyelet itself.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

tincanary said:


> Looks like Bass Pro makes their Micro Lite line in fiberglass, for a whole $20. Hmmm, maybe I'll get one of those as I have some Cabela's gift cards burning a hole. Apparently the 7'6" model is whippy enough to cast down to 1/64oz, hmmm.


I have a couple of those I fish panfish and trout with.
Lots of fun and I can throw a 1/64 jig a good distance.
Well made and a bargain at $20.00.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Tincanary-find an old Heddon UL-6.5' and you will have a good one. Match it to a Mitchell 408 and wow.


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Tincanary-find an old Heddon UL-6.5' and you will have a good one. Match it to a Mitchell 408 and wow.


I have a 408,but finding that rod ,would probably be like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

piscatorial warrior said:


> I have a couple vintage ones I use for Panfish. I love that parabolic Bend! It reminds me of being a kid. I think I have a couple more stashed in the garage. I'll look tomorrow and see if they fit your parameters. It would be great if someone could get some use out of them.


What is the length of the rods you have ?


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

They are both 6'6" light action rods. They are in excellent condition but both appear to be economy rods of their day.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

-Axiom- said:


> I have a custom tied old yellow Fenwick from the 80's that is 7' UL, IIRC it's still in pretty good condition.
> 
> If you are genuinely interested I'll dig it out and take some pics, I haven't used it in a couple decades.
> 
> I still have a couple Fenwick 108-8's tied up for steelhead also.


PM sent.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

tincanary said:


> I think I found the rod, a Lamiglas FC76UL. Only issue is it's only a 1 piece. I drive a small car so I need a 2 piece. I might get on the horn with Lamiglas and see if they offer a 2 piece blank and have somebody make me one. I really love Kokanee rods for trout fishing, they tend to behave better than your typical ultralight rod. https://www.lamiglas.com/products/fc-76-ul?variant=58876084491


 When I recently read and responded to this thread, I didn’t catch the fact that it was started in January.
I thought it was recent.
So, were you able to find the lamiglass in a two piece?
Or have you found other fiberglass rods you like?
I’m redeveloping interest in older, fiberglass ultra light rods and reels, not sure why lol, mostly sentimental I suppose, but also there is something about a big bull bluegill on my old Eagle Claw 6-6’ that I still get a real kick out of.
Same with reels.
On another thread going, I was asking for recommendations on small, ultra light reels, with very smooth drags that were still fairly economical.
Had some great suggestions and I’m looking into all of them.
Having said that, one of these days I’d still like to find an old Mitchell 308 and the smallest DAM Quick reel that was made and pair them up with old school ultra light rods in various lengths.
In the day, they were considered to have a very quality drag, but I guess comparatively speaking to today’s reels, they are probably far apart.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

zzcop302 said:


> In the day, they were considered to have a very quality drag, but I guess comparatively speaking to today’s reels, they are probably far apart.


The Mitchells are bulletproof. The only thing that wears on them is the bail spring. Some have no bearings, bushings only, and others use needle bearings in a couple of spots. That said, they aren't nearly as smooth as a modern spinner, even a super budget spinner. Where they shine is their durability and ease of service. You can take them anywhere. They'll get dirty and crunchy, but they clean up well. Not much to go wrong with them. You can even swap the Teflon drag for carbon fiber if you want.

I just finished servicing a few recently. One of them you could barely crank. I took it apart and the grease had damn near turned to wax. I cleaned and lubed it, working like a charm now. It was bad enough I had to wire wheel the inside of the reel body.


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

I haven't used mine in a very long time. But yes,they are bullet proof.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

tincanary said:


> The Mitchells are bulletproof. The only thing that wears on them is the bail spring. Some have no bearings, bushings only, and others use needle bearings in a couple of spots. That said, they aren't nearly as smooth as a modern spinner, even a super budget spinner. Where they shine is their durability and ease of service. You can take them anywhere. They'll get dirty and crunchy, but they clean up well. Not much to go wrong with them. You can even swap the Teflon drag for carbon fiber if you want.
> 
> I just finished servicing a few recently. One of them you could barely crank. I took it apart and the grease had damn near turned to wax. I cleaned and lubed it, working like a charm now. It was bad enough I had to wire wheel the inside of the reel body.
> 
> View attachment 514179



I still have that Garcia Mitchell 300 that I picked up at an estate sale last year. That sucker runs like a Swiss watch even though it was made in France. But that clicker... That godawful clikking sound! :yikes:


I cannot bring myself to use it. That _fine tuned machine_ sound it makes when you reel drives me nuts! :lol:

Anyone want to buy it off me? :bouncy:


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

I used the reel in free spool, and only used anti reverse when necessary. Now I think that I would have to re acquaint myself with the reel.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

PunyTrout said:


> I still have that Garcia Mitchell 300 that I picked up at an estate sale last year. That sucker runs like a Swiss watch even though it was made in France. But that clicker... That godawful clikking sound! :yikes:
> 
> 
> I cannot bring myself to use it. That _fine tuned machine_ sound it makes when you reel drives me nuts! :lol:
> ...


They're still noisy even when the anti-reverse is disengaged. It comes from the way the pinion gear meshes with the gear at the bottom of the rotor. You can tune some of it out using shims to better align the pinion to the rotor, but it's still noisy. It's a rather primitive design and complex compared to a newer Penn for instance. With a Penn, the main gear is right behind the crank and it drives a single pinion gear that spins the rotor. With the Mitchell, you have a gear attached to the crank, which turns another gear that moves the axle carriage back and forth. Finally, that same gear drives the pinion, which turns the gear on the rotor. With the Mitchell, you're turning 4 gears and with a newer spinner, only 2 are being turned.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Honestly, I can only envision using that reel in a passive fishing circumstance. For example, using bait while using a rod holder etc. Anything like constantly casting lures and reeling all day would be too much to endure with that clicker constantly whining away in the background.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

PunyTrout said:


> Honestly, I can only envision using that reel in a passive fishing circumstance. For example, using bait while using a rod holder etc. Anything like constantly casting lures and reeling all day would be too much to endure with that clicker constantly whining away in the background.


That reel was something like $10 to $15 earlier in its run. Your Shakespeare knuckle buster baitcasters of the day ran in the same price range, and if you wanted something like an Ambassadeur, you were dropping $50 to $60. That was good money in the 1960s.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

What do you think of the old Shakespeare 1810's, are any of these in good condition available?


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

-Axiom- said:


> What do you think of the old Shakespeare 1810's, are any of these in good condition available?


I've never had one apart so I couldn't tell you. I'd think it would be a higher quality reel from its time period, and probably made right here in Michigan like everything else they sold mid-century.


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

The 300, in today's world is a spare trolling reel.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

In the 70’s if an angler had a 300 and an Abu 5000, he had the two reels that would cover the bulk of fresh water fishing, and was good quality.
Yes, there were more expensive reels, but these two, imo, stood out as the two workhorse reels of that time period.
As far as durability, they are ahead of many modern reels manufactured today, in a comparable price range, taking in account inflation, imo.


----------

